# d80 built in flash wont fire...



## monocle (Aug 19, 2007)

i broke out the camera yesterday to take some pics indoors.  i had it set on full auto.  the built in flash pops up like it should and the flash ready indicator is visible in the viewfinder. i pull the trigger and NO FLASH.

anyone seen this before?

thanks...


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 21, 2007)

Try it in aperture priority or shutter priority, sometimes an auto setting wont allow flash unless you press a button, what does your manual tell you. H


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Sep 2, 2007)

go into your menu and find RESET, push it and try again.  Perhaps you have something turned off or set to over ride. My D80 and the D40 I had, would always flash if I popped up the flash slave.


----------



## alexknudsen (Sep 15, 2007)

this exact same thing happened to my friends d50


weird


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 15, 2007)

Pop up the flash and then smash it against a table and break it off.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 15, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> Pop up the flash and then smash it against a table and break it off.


 
The problem with that is you can't then use it as the master for off camera flash.  In and of itself, the pop-up flash sucks.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

I wouldn't want to use it as a master for off camera flash.  I'd rather trigger the off camera flash with a radio trigger or sync cord.  I don't want any direct on camera light in my pictures.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 16, 2007)

Heh?? The pop up flash can act as a remote trigger when synced with an SB-600 or SB-800. Don't need a cord.

Sorry your flash doesn't work...I never use mine you can have it


----------



## Garbz (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweetsomedays yeah but the point Digital Matt is trying to make is that you no longer need to worry about walls, or the flash being behind you or the sensor in the wrong direction. There's times when I break out my collection of swearwords because a flash based trigger doesn't work due to lack of visibility.


----------



## fmw (Sep 17, 2007)

Monocle, I'm sure it is a matter of mode you selected.  However, once you get it figured out, then close the on camera flash unit and never use it again.  It will only make your photography worse.  If you need a flash unit for what you want to shoot, then you need to invest in an outboard one such as the Nikon speedlights.  They will allow you to get the flash unit away from the camera and aim it elsewhere than at the subject for diffusion.


----------

